
Resource Burning for Permissionless Systems - saiajc
https://youtu.be/8QRCXwbwzQE
======
saiajc
How can we defend Blockchains and peer-to-peer systems, when no central
authority provides admission control? Resource-burning (proof-of-work, proof-
of-state, CAPTCHAs) is one of the most used tools to defend such systems, but
it is currently poorly understood mathematically. In this talk, I survey
recent research to better understanding resource burning, in order to reduce
its cost, and thereby improve system security.

Keywords: Distributed algorithms, game theory, costly signaling, money
burning, Sybil attack, blockchains, cryptocurrencies, peer-to-peer.

